# US Cell providers in Mex?



## Lorij

Hey guys I need some help please. I have looked at several different Websites about cell phone coverage in Mexico. Im getting confusing info on which carriers from the US will work in Mex. Also will the iPhone 4 or 5 work? I will be in the state of Oaxaca near Puerto Angel and Huatulco. According to Verizon they have service there. But the iPhone 4 and 5 do not have a sim slot. So I wondered if I just took another cheap older vz phone to use there if that would work since it has a sim. Thanks guys!


----------



## mickisue1

A particular cell company's phones working in another country doesn't equal their doing business there.

I can use my ATT phone in MX, or Italy, for that matter, but it's an additional cost.

If you will be living in MX, and want to use your iPhone, you'll need to get it cracked and jailbroken. There are numerous sites, including demonstrations on youtube, for how to do so. Or, you can find someone who'll do it for you, for a price.

Then you can use the Mexican carrier that best meets your needs for your phone.


----------



## joaquinx

Call Verizon and they'll unlock it for your trip to Mexico and you can buy, if you wish, a SIM for the iPhone. Best bet would be Telcel.


----------



## TundraGreen

Lorij said:


> Hey guys I need some help please. I have looked at several different Websites about cell phone coverage in Mexico. Im getting confusing info on which carriers from the US will work in Mex. Also will the iPhone 4 or 5 work? I will be in the state of Oaxaca near Puerto Angel and Huatulco. According to Verizon they have service there. But the iPhone 4 and 5 do not have a sim slot. So I wondered if I just took another cheap older vz phone to use there if that would work since it has a sim. Thanks guys!


As I understand it the situation is as follows. I am sure someone will correct me if I have it wrong.

Verizon (and a few other US phone companies) use CDMA. The rest of the world, including AT&T and many other carriers use GSM. GSM relies on removable SIM card. Phones bought through a phone carrier are locked to that carrier. To use that phone as a local phone in another country, or with another carrier, you need to 1) unlock the phone and 2) change the SIM card.

The iPhone 4 and 5 come in several different versions depending on which phone company it is tied to.

On a related note…
I would like to unlock a Mexican Telcel phone so that I can use it with a SIM chip in another country. I haven't had any luck doing this. I talked to Telcel and to some third party phone shops and they all told me they could not do it. Does anyone know how to unlock a Telcel Nokia or Samsung phone. Both are pretty old.


----------



## michmex

VERIZON IPhone 4S and 5 have GSM radios so that they can be used in countries outside the USA. Note that an ATT or T-Mobile SIM card will not work. Here is a link to a Verizon forum post that should help you. As joaquinx posted Telcel is your best bet in Mexico. 

https://community.verizonwireless.com/message/696707

IPhones purchased from other carriers may or may not have the necessary GSM radio for use in Mexico. Other Iphone models or those that are purchased used and unofficially unlocked "jail broken" may not have the necessary frequencies and/or radios and may also present technical issues present issues.


----------



## Lorij

Michmex- thanks I'm gonna check out the link u posted for more info. I do know telcel is widely used in the area I'm going to be in. All my fiancé's family uses telcel. But I'm still a little confused even if I have Verizon unlock my iPhone 4 before I leave how will telcel activate it? Do they not require a sim? Because iPhone 4 has no sim slot.


----------



## joaquinx

The iPhone 4S and 5 do have SIM slots, however the iPhone 4 does not. You are stuck with the original SIM from Verizon. The only thing that I can recommend is for you to see a Verizon agent regarding cost of calling and data from Mexico. Other than that, you could opt for a used 4S or a new 5. Ebay?


----------



## cscscs007

Verizon and Sprint use the CDMA on their IPhones. You can do one of three options that I am aware of. You can call the provider and tell them you will be in Mexico and to add this service to your phone. Easy enough to do but when I did this with Sprint for my daughter a couple of years ago I was very unhappy when I got the bill to pay. It was very expensive. Second, if you have fulfilled your contract with the cell phone provider, the company will unlock your phone to use on another network. Third, you can purchase the phone outright with no contract, which is also very expensive.
I know on the side of my IPhone there is a little "pin" on the right side that you can push in with a paper clip. The slot will open up and you will see the SIM card. On my phone it took me a little bit since the holder didn't want to cooperate and come out. Even though Sprint and Verizon use CDMA there is a SIM card in there for the phone. Changing the SIM card doesn't unlock the phone though, you still have to contact the carrier to unlock it or find someone who will do it.


----------



## joaquinx

CDMA phones have no SIM card.


----------



## cscscs007

The Verizon IPhone has both CDMA and a SIM card. I am 100% positive on this.


----------



## joaquinx

cscscs007 said:


> The Verizon IPhone has both CDMA and a SIM card. I am 100% positive on this.


iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, or iPhone 5? Remember, there is a difference. the "4" doesn't have a card, while the "4S" and "5" do.


----------



## cscscs007

I stand corrected. On the IPhone 4 that are "GSM" equipped there is a SIM card installed in it. On the IPhone 4 that is only "CDMA" there is no SIM card. On the original IPhone, 3G, and 3GS the SIM card is located on the bottom of the phone. On the IPhone 4 "GSM" equipped, 4S, and 5 the SIM card is located on the right side.
Why anyone would buy an IPhone that is CDMA only? An IPhone with a SIM card is much better IMO because you can just change the SIM card to use in another country you visit.


----------



## joaquinx

cscscs007 said:


> I stand corrected. On the IPhone 4 that are "GSM" equipped there is a SIM card installed in it. On the IPhone 4 that is only "CDMA" there is no SIM card. On the original IPhone, 3G, and 3GS the SIM card is located on the bottom of the phone. On the IPhone 4 "GSM" equipped, 4S, and 5 the SIM card is located on the right side.
> Why anyone would buy an IPhone that is CDMA only? An IPhone with a SIM card is much better IMO because you can just change the SIM card to use in another country you visit.


I'll bet that it was cheaper, much cheaper than the GSM equipped one. Verizon probably had a fire sale on them.


----------



## michmex

Lorij said:


> Michmex- thanks I'm gonna check out the link u posted for more info. I do know telcel is widely used in the area I'm going to be in. All my fiancé's family uses telcel. But I'm still a little confused even if I have Verizon unlock my iPhone 4 before I leave how will telcel activate it? Do they not require a sim? Because iPhone 4 has no sim slot.



If you do not have an IPhone with a SIM Card slot from Verizon you might try to upgrade to one that does (4S or 5). After you call Verizon to unlock the phone all you need to do is go to a Telcel store and purchase a SIM card (chip) $10 Usd +/-. The store will take your info, insert the Sim into your phone and you can start calling. Once a GSM phone is unlocked it is very easy to change carriers - just switch the SIM card. 

I have an unlocked Samsung Galaxy Nexus with Sim cards for both Telcel and T-Mobile for use when I return to the USA. CDMA phones are much more difficult to change carriers. They must be electronically programmed by the carrier which are usually extremely hesitant to do so (Verizon to Sprint). 

More info from Verizon regarding CDMA/GSM coverage, roaming rates and Global (CDMA and GSM) phones.

Calling From Mexico


----------



## Roberto Pablo

Buy a cheap phone from Tel Cel, about $30. Load time as you need it, no monthly bills. Do you really need all the fancy stuff?


----------



## Isla Verde

Roberto Pablo said:


> Buy a cheap phone from Tel Cel, about $30. Load time as you need it, no monthly bills. Do you really need all the fancy stuff?


That's what I did a few years ago: paid $300 for the next to the cheapest cell phone from a TelCel store and got $300 pesos worth of _tiempo aire_ for free. I buy TA when I need it on line and get $20 or $30 worth of free time if I buy at least $100. I don't need all that "fancy stuff", but I guess lots of us do  .


----------



## joaquinx

Roberto Pablo said:


> Buy a cheap phone from Tel Cel, about $30. Load time as you need it, no monthly bills. Do you really need all the fancy stuff?


What's the fun in that. That's like running DOS instead of Windows or Linux. I'm not that cheap, but I do make calls with Skype and text messages with WhatsApp. I've been paying 50 pesos a month for over a year.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> What's the fun in that. That's like running DOS instead of Windows or Linux. I'm not that cheap, but I do make calls with Skype and text messages with WhatsApp. I've been paying 50 pesos a month for over a year.


Why do you need an app to send text messages? I just do it on my cheapie cell phone.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Why do you need an app to send text messages? I just do it on my cheapie cell phone.


Your text message costs .80 pesos, while with WhatsApp I can send 1 mB of messages for 1.00 peso. Recently, I have sent 17 messages using 135 kB and received 22 using 105 kB (I have to pay both ways) for a total of 240 kB. That's 13 pesos for text messages and 24 centavos for WhatsApp.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Your text message costs .80 pesos, while with WhatsApp I can send 1 mB of messages for 1.00 peso. Recently, I have sent 17 messages using 135 kB and received 22 using 105 kB (I have to pay both ways) for a total of 240 kB. That's 13 pesos for text messages and 24 centavos for WhatsApp.


I see. I only have to pay for the messages I send with Telcel. I send maybe 3 or 4 messages a day, sometimes, none. At the moment, I have no desire to buy an expensive phone, so I can save some pesos on text messages, but that's just me.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> I see. I only have to pay for the messages I send with Telcel. I send maybe 3 or 4 messages a day, sometimes, none. At the moment, I have no desire to buy an expensive phone, so I can save some pesos on text messages, but that's just me.


I have friends in Cuernavaca and Minatitlán and we have long conversations. The only drawback is if you friend doesn't have a smartphone. Telecel has an Amigo plan called Optima or words like that. Buy 200 pesos a month and you get no roaming charges and free SMS to three people http://www.telcel.com/portal/personas/amigo/detalles/recarga_amigo.html?mid=1114


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> I have friends in Cuernavaca and Minatitlán and we have long conversations. The only drawback is if you friend doesn't have a smartphone. Telecel has an Amigo plan called Optima or words like that. Buy 200 pesos a month and you get no roaming charges and free SMS to three people Telcel: Tarifas y Recarga Saldo


My friends are either in Mexico City or in another country. I keep in touch with the foreign friends with emails and very occasional phone calls. Different strokes for different expats, I guess  .


----------



## Lorij

Thanks guys for all good info! I have an iPhone 4 with Verizon with no sim. But I will upgrade it before I leave.. Because buying an old telcel phone is not an option for me. After having an iPhone since they came out I cannot imagine going back!


----------



## conklinwh

Lorij said:


> Thanks guys for all good info! I have an iPhone 4 with Verizon with no sim. But I will upgrade it before I leave.. Because buying an old telcel phone is not an option for me. After having an iPhone since they came out I cannot imagine going back!


I went back to your 1st post. It isn't clear whether you are looking for what plans and coverages US carriers have in Mexico or whether you want to have a US bought phone converted to a Mexican carrier.

We and many of the expats here use the ATT Viva Mexico plan. We keep our US phone and services. People in the US can call our cell as a local US call. We can call locally in Mexico as well as back to the US.

Only two "glitches" are that data roaming very expensive so turn off in Mexico(text messaging plans are fine) and that you only get a per cent of the US minutes that you pay for in the US when roaming in Mexico. I believe it is 40-50%. Therefore we raise shared minutes from 700 when in the US to 1400 when in Mexico.

Other problem is that if someone in Mexico wants to call you, they need call the US number. Since we don't have land ones in Mexico, we buy cheap cell phones and load with enough minutes for people in Mexico to call us locally.

We also have MagicJack as replacement for our old US land line and use Skype for video calls computer to computer.

I checked on my latest trip


----------



## TundraGreen

I use Skype for phone calls to other countries and a cheap Telcel prepaid phone for local calls and text messages. Skype is 2 cents US per minute to the US and to Europe. I even use if for calls to Mexico since it is 13 cents US/minute versus Telcel of about 25 cents US (4 pesos)/minute. Skype is also free to 800/866/877 numbers.


----------



## circle110

TundraGreen said:


> I use Skype for phone calls to other countries and a cheap Telcel prepaid phone for local calls and text messages. Skype is 2 cents US per minute to the US and to Europe. I even use if for calls to Mexico since it is 13 cents US/minute versus Telcel of about 25 cents US (4 pesos)/minute. Skype is also free to 800/866/877 numbers.


I do about the same thing except I pay $5.99 per month for the unlimited Mexico/USA package. It's covers all landlines and cells in the US and landlines in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey are also free. Mexican cells aren't covered but we have cellphones for that.

My wife likes to talk to her family in Mexico city at least 30 minutes a day, so at a minimum of 900 minutes per month (usually much more because I call the US a few times per month too) the 5.99 comes out a lot cheaper than paying by the minute for us.


----------



## joaquinx

circle110 said:


> I do about the same thing except I pay $5.99 per month for the unlimited Mexico/USA package. It's covers all landlines and cells in the US and landlines in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey are also free. Mexican cells aren't covered but we have cellphones for that.


I had that package myself. Landlines and cellphone are covered in all of Mexico. The calls are not free like the mentioned three cities, but the calls are discounted below the normal Skype rate. I dropped it because the only calls to the US that I made were to my bank. They were few and far between and didn't justify the monthly fee.


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> I do about the same thing except I pay $5.99 per month for the unlimited Mexico/USA package. It's covers all landlines and cells in the US and landlines in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey are also free. Mexican cells aren't covered but we have cellphones for that.
> 
> My wife likes to talk to her family in Mexico city at least 30 minutes a day, so at a minimum of 900 minutes per month (usually much more because I call the US a few times per month too) the 5.99 comes out a lot cheaper than paying by the minute for us.


I considered that but with one kid in the US and one in Germany, it didn't work for me.


----------



## gudgrief

mickisue1 said:


> A particular cell company's phones working in another country doesn't equal their doing business there.
> 
> I can use my ATT phone in MX, or Italy, for that matter, but it's an additional cost.
> 
> If you will be living in MX, and want to use your iPhone, you'll need to get it cracked and jailbroken. There are numerous sites, including demonstrations on youtube, for how to do so. Or, you can find someone who'll do it for you, for a price.
> 
> Then you can use the Mexican carrier that best meets your needs for your phone.


I recently got my US bought T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy Smartphone unblocked for about $10.00 and a SIM with the Mexican Company Telcel for $6.00 with $5.00 worth of airtime.

I don't know if iPhones are as easy to unblock and rechip. More than one cell company down here offers iPhones and the prices are outrageous compared to those in the States. It's almost a certainty there's a cottage industry dedicated to the exercise.


----------



## TundraGreen

gudgrief said:


> I recently got my US bought T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy Smartphone unblocked for about $10.00 and a SIM with the Mexican Company Telcel for $6.00 with $5.00 worth of airtime.
> 
> I don't know if iPhones are as easy to unblock and rechip. More than one cell company down here offers iPhones and the prices are outrageous compared to those in the States. It's almost a certainty there's a cottage industry dedicated to the exercise.


How did you get T-Mobile to unblock the phone? I have requested it from them. They tell me I will get instructions by email. Then I never hear from them again.


----------



## gudgrief

TundraGreen said:


> How did you get T-Mobile to unblock the phone? I have requested it from them. They tell me I will get instructions by email. Then I never hear from them again.


I got it done here in Zacatecas at an "authorized Telcel" dealer who probably sent it out to some kid that works in his kitchen. I didn't want to try it myself.

I got the phone on the $50 Unlimited talk and text plan which came with $50 airtime included in the price of the phone and converted it to pay as you go because it doesn't make sense to use US airtime down here at international rate.


----------



## gudgrief

Roberto Pablo said:


> Buy a cheap phone from Tel Cel, about $30. Load time as you need it, no monthly bills. Do you really need all the fancy stuff?


There are several reasons why a person, even a retired one like me who has no pressing engagements, would want all that fancy stuff.

1) Wandering around Zacatecas, I frequently ran into situations that I wanted to take photos or videos and didn't have my camera. My Samsung smartphone does both and fits almost unfelt in my pocket.

2) Frequently when I'm out, I want to keep up with conversations, arguments, pissing matches I'm having with people via email and on Facebook. All I need to do is stop in at a wi-fi hotspot and do it while I enjoy a coffee. I'm getting pretty good at typing on the virtual keyboard on the screen.

3) I use the GPS and mapping applications to confirm directions because there are very few people who give them correctly.

4) I'm a lazy SOB. The phone connects me to my computer so without having to get up and go from the living room to my office, I can see who's posting to me on Facebook or what I have in my email as it arrives. I can even make and receive calls to my friends in the States from anyplace I can access wi-fi on my Skype account without using air time included in my Skype Unlimited US and Canada Plan.

To me, those 4 points were reason enough to justify buying the phone at a very reasonable (comparatively) price. For as long a the iPhone and other smartphones have been out, my needs, prices and features didn't all come together till last November.


----------



## gudgrief

TundraGreen said:


> As I understand it the situation is as follows. I am sure someone will correct me if I have it wrong.
> 
> Verizon (and a few other US phone companies) use CDMA. The rest of the world, including AT&T and many other carriers use GSM. GSM relies on removable SIM card. Phones bought through a phone carrier are locked to that carrier. To use that phone as a local phone in another country, or with another carrier, you need to 1) unlock the phone and 2) change the SIM card.
> 
> The iPhone 4 and 5 come in several different versions depending on which phone company it is tied to.
> 
> On a related note…
> I would like to unlock a Mexican Telcel phone so that I can use it with a SIM chip in another country. I haven't had any luck doing this. I talked to Telcel and to some third party phone shops and they all told me they could not do it. Does anyone know how to unlock a Telcel Nokia or Samsung phone. Both are pretty old.


There are a bunch of places here in Zacatecas that unlock Telcel Cellphones. I'm not surprised that telcel itself won't do it. "Authorized" dealers are independent businesses and do what they want. Surely there must be dozens in Guadalajara.


----------



## Isla Verde

gudgrief said:


> 2) Frequently when I'm out, I want to keep up with conversations, arguments, pissing matches I'm having with people via email and on Facebook. All I need to do is stop in at a wi-fi hotspot and do it while I enjoy a coffee. I'm getting pretty good at typing on the virtual keyboard on the screen.


To each his or her own, of course. When I'm out and about, I enjoy being disconnected from the Internet  .


----------



## tmex51

*At&t*

Folks, AT&T offers a plan called Viva Mexico, I've been using it for about 3 years here in Mexico on my iPhone 4S, my package includes 700 rollover minutes, 2 gigs of data in USA only and no text services. It cost about $100 @ month, they offer other similar packages. My phone connects to either Telcel or Movistar, and there isn't any roaming or international charges. When connected to Telcel I have caller id (in/out) but id blocked on Movistar. Saludos y Feliz Ano Nuevo


----------



## gudgrief

tmex51 said:


> It cost about $100 @ month, they offer other similar packages.


Everyone's needs are different.

Is that USD or MXN? I do all the voice and data I need when I'm away from home for less than 50 pesos a month plus $60USD a year for a Skype plan. Yes, I do pay Telmex for landline and Internet, $30USD/mo. Other tools let me avoid Telcel air time charges for data and I only make a few short cell calls. I am really retired, do most of my interaction with people face to face in this "small town" I live in. The evening is the best to get hold of family and friends in the US so I do it from home with Skype.

It is interesting to know that the kind of service you use is available and that it's reasonable compared to what people in the US are paying for US only service. There is so much here that is "hidden" if you don't know who and what to ask, every bit of solid info is valuable.


----------



## gudgrief

On a personal note, Tmex51, what is the weather like in San Felipe. Warmer in winter than Zacatecas? Less windy? I have had four good years here, but I may just want a change of scenery to a place that's a wee bit warmer in winter and not too hot or humid in summer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmex51

*cell service*

Thats $100 USA, I also have a Telcel usb modem for internet at m/l $35 USA @ month, I also you Skype with it. I spent 6 weeks in Zacatecas a couple of years ago working in a factory there, it's really a beautiful place. I live in a very small village between San Felipe and Dolores Hidalgo at 7,000' elevation. It very seldom gets to 90F and most nights are in the 45 to 55 F in the winter. I built a small adobe house and some mornings I turn on the propane heater in the bathroom to take a shower. I've been living and working in Mexico for the past 26 years, have travel most places here, there are many beautiful places to live. I choosed this place because of the weather and the peacefullness of a small town, no traffic to speak of only cows, sheep and goats to deal with when leaving. Saludos


----------



## AlanMexicali

tmex51 said:


> Thats $100 USA, I also have a Telcel usb modem for internet at m/l $35 USA @ month, I also you Skype with it. I spent 6 weeks in Zacatecas a couple of years ago working in a factory there, it's really a beautiful place. I live in a very small village between San Felipe and Dolores Hidalgo at 7,000' elevation. It very seldom gets to 90F and most nights are in the 45 to 55 F in the winter. I built a small adobe house and some mornings I turn on the propane heater in the bathroom to take a shower. I've been living and working in Mexico for the past 26 years, have travel most places here, there are many beautiful places to live. I choosed this place because of the weather and the peacefullness of a small town, no traffic to speak of only cows, sheep and goats to deal with when leaving. Saludos


You forgot to mention the herds of burros and horses I see everytime I travel down that highway [very often]. I like to watch for them and really enjoy the area also. Maybe further east from San Felipe than you are. I still haven´t stopped at the Villas de Reyes hot spings to soak yet, but will one day.


----------



## PVMikey

My spouse and I both have iPhones that we purchased directly from the Apple Store in the USA (factory unlocked, to work with any GSM carrier worldwide). I elected to keep my AT&T prepaid plan and US cell number, which works fine here in Mexico, since AT&T is partnered with Telcel. No cell data capacity on AT&T's prepaid plan, however it's very inexpensive, you pay for only minutes you are going to use, and anytime I need the internet I just go to a wifi "hotspot". (All iPhones are wifi capable.) My spouse brought his iPhone to Mexico (again, purchased unlocked from the Apple Store in the USA) and replaced the AT&T SIM with a Telcel SIM he purchased here. He is using a prepaid TelCel plan. (Once again, no cell data capacity, but he can connect to the internet at any wifi hotspot. Both work well for us here in Puerto Vallarta and are very inexpensive ways to have service.


----------



## gudgrief

tmex51 said:


> Thats $100 USA, I also have a Telcel usb modem for internet at m/l $35 USA @ month, I also you Skype with it. I spent 6 weeks in Zacatecas a couple of years ago working in a factory there, it's really a beautiful place. I live in a very small village between San Felipe and Dolores Hidalgo at 7,000' elevation. It very seldom gets to 90F and most nights are in the 45 to 55 F in the winter. I built a small adobe house and some mornings I turn on the propane heater in the bathroom to take a shower. I've been living and working in Mexico for the past 26 years, have travel most places here, there are many beautiful places to live. I choosed this place because of the weather and the peacefullness of a small town, no traffic to speak of only cows, sheep and goats to deal with when leaving. Saludos


Sounds like your area might be worth a look, it certainly get colder in Zacatecas 32F to as low a 0F. If it's as remote as you say, a car is probably a must.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## chilelover

If you are going to be in Mexico for a limited time, just get an inexpensive "Amigo" prepay plan phone from telcel to use. These can be bought and refilled in a great many places. When I came for a visit my son gave me an old Moto Razr he had unlocked from t-moble. I bought a telcel sim and some time. I have been using it now for 3 yrs.


----------



## q_vivar

mickisue1 said:


> A particular cell company's phones working in another country doesn't equal their doing business there.
> 
> I can use my ATT phone in MX, or Italy, for that matter, but it's an additional cost.
> 
> If you will be living in MX, and want to use your iPhone, you'll need to get it cracked and jailbroken. There are numerous sites, including demonstrations on youtube, for how to do so. Or, you can find someone who'll do it for you, for a price.
> 
> Then you can use the Mexican carrier that best meets your needs for your phone.


I am trying to get that done for my Motorola i465. I understood that the original carrier (Boostmobile in my case) had to supply an 'unlock' code so that I could use another carrier. I've corresponded with both Motorola and Boostmobile (and also sent a request to Sprint) but haven't gotten any help - boost said I can't use my phone in mexico so they wouldn't send the code. Am I asking the wrong questions? I looked at a youtube video but it just gave me the name of someone to pay.


----------



## gudgrief

q_vivar said:


> I am trying to get that done for my Motorola i465. I understood that the original carrier (Boostmobile in my case) had to supply an 'unlock' code so that I could use another carrier. I've corresponded with both Motorola and Boostmobile (and also sent a request to Sprint) but haven't gotten any help - boost said I can't use my phone in mexico so they wouldn't send the code. Am I asking the wrong questions? I looked at a youtube video but it just gave me the name of someone to pay.


Take the phone to someone who sells Telcel phones and ask who unblocks phones and how much it costs. Chances are it will be cheap. If it's a GSM phone, it should work on the frequencies used in Mexico. Unless you have something on paper that commits Boostmobile to unlocking the phone, don't hold out hope for help from them, even if you do have a commitment, you'd have to go back to the States or send the phone.


----------



## michmex

q_vivar said:


> I am trying to get that done for my Motorola i465. I understood that the original carrier (Boostmobile in my case) had to supply an 'unlock' code so that I could use another carrier. I've corresponded with both Motorola and Boostmobile (and also sent a request to Sprint) but haven't gotten any help - boost said I can't use my phone in mexico so they wouldn't send the code. Am I asking the wrong questions? I looked at a youtube video but it just gave me the name of someone to pay.


Boost Mobile is a Sprint company that utilizes CDMA technology and has no SIM chip/card. These phones will require an electronic unlocking by the original carrier (Boost) and will require the subsequent carrier which also must be CDMA to electronically reprogram the phone for its network. Generally speaking, most carriers are reluctant to do this reprogramming.

The major carriers in Mexico, Telcel, Movistar and for the most part IUSACELL are all GSM based carriers so the CDMA Boost phone will not work on their networks even if reprogrammed.


----------



## BajaExPat

tmex51 said:


> Folks, AT&T offers a plan called Viva Mexico, I've been using it for about 3 years here in Mexico on my iPhone 4S, my package includes 700 rollover minutes, 2 gigs of data in USA only and no text services. It cost about $100 @ month, they offer other similar packages. My phone connects to either Telcel or Movistar, and there isn't any roaming or international charges. When connected to Telcel I have caller id (in/out) but id blocked on Movistar. Saludos y Feliz Ano Nuevo


Like TMex, I have AT&T service on my iPhone 4s purchased from Apple in San Diego and subscribe to the VivaMexico plan. I believe that Verizon has a similar plan.

It works perfectly as TMex describes... :clap2: I use my phone interchangably in the US or MX; wifi is available so many places in MX and I am able to check-in on Facebook, email, websearch, etc. without additional charges.

I live in Baja, so this is a perfect plan for me... but I've taken other trips and cruises and when ashore it works where ever in Mexico I have visited. Plus, my friends and family can call my US number without a problem.


----------



## mickisue1

q_vivar said:


> I am trying to get that done for my Motorola i465. I understood that the original carrier (Boostmobile in my case) had to supply an 'unlock' code so that I could use another carrier. I've corresponded with both Motorola and Boostmobile (and also sent a request to Sprint) but haven't gotten any help - boost said I can't use my phone in mexico so they wouldn't send the code. Am I asking the wrong questions? I looked at a youtube video but it just gave me the name of someone to pay.


You aren't asking the wrong questions, necessarily, but you are asking the wrong party.

It's extremely unlikely that you'll get a cell phone carrier to give you detailed instructions on how NOT to use their services with a phone you bought from them.


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> You aren't asking the wrong questions, necessarily, but you are asking the wrong party.
> 
> It's extremely unlikely that you'll get a cell phone carrier to give you detailed instructions on how NOT to use their services with a phone you bought from them.


MickiSue, who do you ask then? It is my understanding that the phone companies control the handsets and you have to get them to give you a code to unlock a handset. I have seen instructions on the web for unlocking a handset without the unlock code from the carrier, but they all seem to carry a disclaimer that it is a difficult and risky way to unlock a handset.

I asked Telcel about unlocking my Mexican cell phone and they, essentially, laughed at me. I have asked T-Mobile for an unlock code for a US cell phone, and they tell me they will send it to me, but I haven't received it yet.

I would like to get one unlocked cell phone that I can use in every country by just swapping Sim cards. So far I haven't succeeded. The other way to do it, would be to just buy an unlocked handset and I am tempted. But I have been told that if you are a longstanding customer or have a completed contract, the phone companies will let you unlock a phone for use in other countries.


----------



## Webbyjk

Like to know how this turns out for you. I took an unlocked phone to MX and tried two different Telcel sim cards...neither worked. I ask around (both Mexican friends and US expats in MX) about buying a "Pre-Paid" sim card. None of my Mexican friends had every heard of such a thing. Nobody at the mall kiosk knew what a pre-paid sim was. All of the elderly expats I ask didn't know what a pre-paid sim was either. One younger expat advised me that Mexico doesn't sell pre-paid sims and I should just get a telcel throw away phone for about $20US. This is what I used for the trips I made last year. I even tried the sim from this throw away phone in my unlocked phone and it wouldn't work. Did I just not try the right avenue?


----------



## Webbyjk

TundraGreen said:


> MickiSue, who do you ask then? It is my understanding that the phone companies control the handsets and you have to get them to give you a code to unlock a handset. I have seen instructions on the web for unlocking a handset without the unlock code from the carrier, but they all seem to carry a disclaimer that it is a difficult and risky way to unlock a handset.
> 
> I asked Telcel about unlocking my Mexican cell phone and they, essentially, laughed at me. I have asked T-Mobile for an unlock code for a US cell phone, and they tell me they will send it to me, but I haven't received it yet.
> 
> I would like to get one unlocked cell phone that I can use in every country by just swapping Sim cards. So far I haven't succeeded. The other way to do it, would be to just buy an unlocked handset and I am tempted. But I have been told that if you are a longstanding customer or have a completed contract, the phone companies will let you unlock a phone for use in other countries.


hey will, i just ordered this phone through Amazon - Pantech P8000 Crossover Adventure Phone (Identical to Moon & Bannik) Unlocked GSM 3G for AT&T Touchscreen Plus QWERTY Android 2.2 Froyo 3MP Camera, WIFI, GPS. $72. I haven't received it yet but the reviews are good. I'm still in the states, don't know Amazons policy on shipments to Mx. This website for unlocking - cellunlocker dot net. Hope it helps.


----------



## michmex

Webbyjk said:


> Like to know how this turns out for you. I took an unlocked phone to MX and tried two different Telcel sim cards...neither worked. I ask around (both Mexican friends and US expats in MX) about buying a "Pre-Paid" sim card. None of my Mexican friends had every heard of such a thing. Nobody at the mall kiosk knew what a pre-paid sim was. All of the elderly expats I ask didn't know what a pre-paid sim was either. One younger expat advised me that Mexico doesn't sell pre-paid sims and I should just get a telcel throw away phone for about $20US. This is what I used for the trips I made last year. I even tried the sim from this throw away phone in my unlocked phone and it wouldn't work. Did I just not try the right avenue?


My wife and I have used unlocked phones (factory unlocked - not jailbroken) we purchased in the USA on the Telcel network for several years without any problems. We have purchased phones from Amazon.com, (Nokia N82), Newegg.com (Nokia 5800) and just recently a Samsung Galaxy Nexus we purchased from Google. We have had no problems using our Telcel Sim chips/cards with any of these phones. One Sim card was originally used with a Telcel monthly plan and then subsequently changed to their prepaid plan (Telcel calls their prepaid Sim cards the Amigo plan). My Nokia was used with both T-Mobile in the USA and Telcel Amigo plan here in Mexico. All of our phones were purchased directly from the seller as factory unlocked without any carrier branding. Many phones that are sold as unlocked were originally locked to a carrier and then resold through the grey market.

If your carrier was Sprint or Verizon or one of their affiliated companies the technology used is CDMA. Unlocking these phones generally requires that they be electronically unlocked directly by the carrier either at a physical location or by the carrier via an internet connection. CDMA technology is widely used in Japan and the USA - NOT in Latin America, Europe and Mexico!

For those desiring a phone that can be used throughout the world a "World Phone" from Verizon may be the best choice. Verizon has several of these phones which have both CDMA and GSM capabilities.


----------



## TundraGreen

Webbyjk said:


> Like to know how this turns out for you. I took an unlocked phone to MX and tried two different Telcel sim cards...neither worked. I ask around (both Mexican friends and US expats in MX) about buying a "Pre-Paid" sim card. None of my Mexican friends had every heard of such a thing. Nobody at the mall kiosk knew what a pre-paid sim was. All of the elderly expats I ask didn't know what a pre-paid sim was either. One younger expat advised me that Mexico doesn't sell pre-paid sims and I should just get a telcel throw away phone for about $20US. This is what I used for the trips I made last year. I even tried the sim from this throw away phone in my unlocked phone and it wouldn't work. Did I just not try the right avenue?


It must depend on the phone. A friend visited me recently and we took the sim card out of one of my two pre-paid TelCel phones, put it in his unlocked iPhone and it worked fine.


----------



## q_vivar

michmex said:


> Boost Mobile is a Sprint company that utilizes CDMA technology and has no SIM chip/card. These phones will require an electronic unlocking by the original carrier (Boost) and will require the subsequent carrier which also must be CDMA to electronically reprogram the phone for its network. Generally speaking, most carriers are reluctant to do this reprogramming.
> 
> The major carriers in Mexico, Telcel, Movistar and for the most part IUSACELL are all GSM based carriers so the CDMA Boost phone will not work on their networks even if reprogrammed.


This one (motorola i465) does have a card - I did try switching the card with a telcel phone and got 'carrier not available' which I think means I need the unlock code.


----------



## q_vivar

Thanks - I'll give that a try.


----------



## q_vivar

gudgrief said:


> Take the phone to someone who sells Telcel phones and ask who unblocks phones and how much it costs. Chances are it will be cheap. If it's a GSM phone, it should work on the frequencies used in Mexico. Unless you have something on paper that commits Boostmobile to unlocking the phone, don't hold out hope for help from them, even if you do have a commitment, you'd have to go back to the States or send the phone.


Thanks - I'll give that a try.


----------

